# Primitive Theology by John Gerstner



## 3John2 (May 24, 2007)

I ordered that & I"m watiting on it. Anyone study under him or read any of his works?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2007)

I have read some of his primers that made up primitive theology. I disagree with hist take on apologetics, but his primers on Roman Catholisicm, free will, and reconcilation were pretty good.


----------



## ReformedDave (May 25, 2007)

Agree with the above post. Gerstner was a much better preacher/speaker than a writer. His tapes are very good ......except for his apologetics.


----------



## yeutter (May 26, 2007)

His apologetics are excellent. He is a latter day St. Thomas Aquinas.
The primer on dispensationalism & reconcilliation alone are worth the price of the book.


----------



## ReformedDave (May 26, 2007)

yeutter said:


> His apologetics are excellent. He is a latter day St. Thomas Aquinas.



That can be a problem.........


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 26, 2007)

Guys,

What was wrong with his apologetic? Was it because he subscribed to Classical Apologetics rather than Presuppositional Apologetics? If so, then what is it about Classical Apologetics you find lacking?

Brian


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2007)

Brian Bosse said:


> Guys,
> 
> What was wrong with his apologetic? Was it because he subscribed to Classical Apologetics rather than Presuppositional Apologetics? If so, then what is it about Classical Apologetics you find lacking?
> 
> Brian



One has the right to disagree with teh classicist if he so chooses. I would expect the same adn grant teh same to the classicist/evidentialist.

I am not really disparging his apologetics. I have even learned a few useful things from him. However, I am not so optimistic about Aquinas, for example. 

I have listened to Sproul/Gerstner for years, and have read a bit, on him. Again, I am very appreciative of his work, but I would agree with Frame and Robert Reymond's heavy criticisms against their apologetic.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 26, 2007)

Hello Jacob,

I think I may be derailing this thread, and as such if it is not appropriate to continue this discussion here let me know.



> Again, I am very appreciative of his work, but I would agree with Frame and Robert Reymond's heavy criticisms against their apologetic.



I only have Robert Reymond's systematic theology, and have not read the criticisms he makes against Sproul and Gerstner in that book. So, I am not able to speak regarding this. However, I have read Frame fairly widely including his discussions reading classical apologetics and the Ligoner group in specific. From what I remember, Frame was not so critical of their apologetic, as he was critical of their critique of Van Til. In fact, Frame refers to Sproul in a somewhat flippant manner as a fellow presuppositionalist. 

Brian


----------



## Craig (May 26, 2007)

Where did you find his Primitive Theology, and how much is it? (if you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2007)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Jacob,
> 
> I think I may be derailing this thread, and as such if it is not appropriate to continue this discussion here let me know.
> 
> ...



And I would be in the same camp with Frame (contra Ligonier's critique of Van Til as opposed to the methodology). See my appreciative comments of Ligonier's apologetic work in other contexts.

On the other hand, Reymond gave (what I thought to be) a blistering critique in his sytematics. 10 years later Sproul advances the same argument word for word in his newest book on Scripture. I would depart from Sproul at that point.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 26, 2007)

Hello Jacob,



> On the other hand, Reymond gave (what I thought to be) a blistering critique in his sytematics.



I will go home tonight and read the "blistering critique." I am assuming you think Reymond's critique is sound.

Brian


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2007)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Jacob,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I read it six months ago, I thought it was sound. If I have time, I will reread it today or tomorrow. I, too, am interested in what I might be implying (  )


----------



## 3John2 (May 26, 2007)

I bought it on ebay for like $22. Still waiting for it though.


----------

